# Need Qualifier For Our Roofing Company In Tampa, FL



## eversealroofing (Sep 12, 2019)

Looking for someone who's interested in transferring an existing Florida State Roofing License for an agreed fee to be used solely for our Christ-Centered company, EverSeal Roofing.

We would need assistance ASAP. You will not be the FRO and I have a licensing service who can take care of all the paperwork making it as simple and easy as possible.

Please contact me with any interests as soon as you can (813) 553-4118.


----------

